# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > سوال: به هم ریختگی صفحه فیس بوک

## top boy

سلام
دوستان مدتیه صفحه فیس بوک من به این شکل درومده،من کوکی و کش مرورگرهامو هم پاک کردم ولی فایده نداشته و با هر مرورگری وارد میشم بازم اینطوری،نکته جالب اینه که فقط پیج من به این صورته و افراد دیگه ای که از سیستم من وارد میشن مشکلی ندارن.کسی میتونه منو راهنمایی کنه؟

----------


## aram_2

مشکل اینجاس که همه Object هایی که تو یه صفحه لود میشه در فیس بوک تو یه سرور نیست و سایتهایی مثل فیس که مخاطب زیاد داره میان منابع خودشون رو تو سرورهای متعددی قرار میدن.که به این نوع شبکه ها میگن
Content Distribution Networks یا CDNs.خب مشکل شما هم همینجاس.شما احتمالا با یه فیلتر شکن میاد فیس رو دور می زنید اما مابقی رو انجام نمی دید.خب سوال شما باعث شد من یه ابزار کاربردی که خودم خیلی استفاده می کنم ازش رو اینجا بگم.این ابزاررو فایرفاکس نصب میشه همون(Plug in) اسمش foxyproxy خستش.از اینجا به فایرفاکس خودتون اضافه کنید:بعد باید تنظیمش کنید.فرض کنید شما میخواید بخشی از سایتهایی که می بینید از فیلتر شکن استفاده کنه و مابقی از ینترنت عادی استفاده کنه.خوب اینجا شما میاد دو تا پروفایل تعریف می کنید.از منوی Tools فایرفاکس FoxyProxy Standard و سپس Option و بزنید.خب حالا اینجا باید ایجاد کرد.یکی که پیش فرض هست.روش دوبار کلیک کنید.شکل زیر:
foxy.JPG

خب حالا اینجا شما آدرس پراکسی سرور خودتون رو وارد کنید اگه هم ندارید no proxy رو بزنید.اما برای صفحه هایی که میخواید از فیلتر شکن استفاده کنن :Add new Proxy رو بزنید و بعد آدرس فیار شکن رو بدید.مثلا من از فری دام استفاده می کنم می زنم 127.0.0.1 و پورت رو هم 8080.خب حالا یه اسم و یه رنگ هم براش انتخاب کنید.اما قسمت جالب کار..شما الان میخواید بگید اون صفحه هایی که تو آدرسش کلمه face بود رو با این پروفایل باز کن.یعنی بفرس به فیلتر شکن تا اون برام باز کنه.خب برای اینکار وقتی یه پروفایل ساختید تو برگه سومش که نوشته URL Patterns اینجا اون الگو رو وارد کنید.مثلا من میخوام فیس رو وارد کنم میزنم:
*face*
همین!!!حالا مشکل شما:: شما این عبارت رو وارد کنید تا بیاد:
*fbcdn*
همین!

----------


## top boy

> مشکل اینجاس که همه Object هایی که تو یه صفحه لود میشه در فیس بوک تو یه سرور نیست و سایتهایی مثل فیس که مخاطب زیاد داره میان منابع خودشون رو تو سرورهای متعددی قرار میدن.که به این نوع شبکه ها میگن
> Content Distribution Networks یا CDNs.خب مشکل شما هم همینجاس.شما احتمالا با یه فیلتر شکن میاد فیس رو دور می زنید اما مابقی رو انجام نمی دید.خب سوال شما باعث شد من یه ابزار کاربردی که خودم خیلی استفاده می کنم ازش رو اینجا بگم.این ابزاررو فایرفاکس نصب میشه همون(Plug in) اسمش foxyproxy خستش.از اینجا به فایرفاکس خودتون اضافه کنید:بعد باید تنظیمش کنید.فرض کنید شما میخواید بخشی از سایتهایی که می بینید از فیلتر شکن استفاده کنه و مابقی از ینترنت عادی استفاده کنه.خوب اینجا شما میاد دو تا پروفایل تعریف می کنید.از منوی Tools فایرفاکس FoxyProxy Standard و سپس Option و بزنید.خب حالا اینجا باید ایجاد کرد.یکی که پیش فرض هست.روش دوبار کلیک کنید.شکل زیر:
> foxy.JPG
> 
> خب حالا اینجا شما آدرس پراکسی سرور خودتون رو وارد کنید اگه هم ندارید no proxy رو بزنید.اما برای صفحه هایی که میخواید از فیلتر شکن استفاده کنن :Add new Proxy رو بزنید و بعد آدرس فیار شکن رو بدید.مثلا من از فری دام استفاده می کنم می زنم 127.0.0.1 و پورت رو هم 8080.خب حالا یه اسم و یه رنگ هم براش انتخاب کنید.اما قسمت جالب کار..شما الان میخواید بگید اون صفحه هایی که تو آدرسش کلمه face بود رو با این پروفایل باز کن.یعنی بفرس به فیلتر شکن تا اون برام باز کنه.خب برای اینکار وقتی یه پروفایل ساختید تو برگه سومش که نوشته URL Patterns اینجا اون الگو رو وارد کنید.مثلا من میخوام فیس رو وارد کنم میزنم:
> *face*
> همین!!!حالا مشکل شما:: شما این عبارت رو وارد کنید تا بیاد:
> *fbcdn*
> همین!


 دوست عزیز بابت راهنمایی هات ممنون ولی بازم بی فایده بود،البته من برای ورود به فیس بوک از ساکس استفاده می کنم،ممکنه به خاطر این باشه؟ یا ممکن هست که این ایراد از طرف فیس بوک باشه؟

----------


## aram_2

سلام.من ساکس رو ندارم. اما با فری دام با اون روشی که گفتمهیچ مشکلی ندارم.حالا شما این فیلتر شکن رو برام بفرس تا تست کنم جواب بدم.

----------


## amin1softco

ساکس یک پروتکل است و در RFC 1928 تعریف شده و در ایران با  یک آی پی و پورت و نرم افزار proxyfire تا جایی که می دونم استفاده می شه و چون در پروتکل socks v5 احراز هویتم اضافه شده و یوزر نیتم پسورد هم چک می شه و کل ترافیک شبکه از سرور ساکس دریافت می شه اگر به همون تصویر خودتون نگاه می کردید تیک این گزینه وجود داره  ...

ولی به نظرم حق با دوستمونه چون به نظر می رسه فایل css صفحه درست لود نشده و  اینکه یک خبری بود مبنی بر اینکه فیس بوک گوگل کرم را از لیست مرورگر های تحت حمایتش خارج کرده شاید به این علت باشه ...
مرورگر فایر فاکس را تست کنید.. اگر نشد سرور ساکس رو عوض کنید

----------


## aram_2

> ساکس یک پروتکل است و در RFC 1928 تعریف شده


ممنون گه گفتید.خب من تا حالا با این نرم افزار  کانکت نشده بودم.البته با Sucks آشنایی دارم.
شما با فیلترشکن دیگه ای امتحان کنید ببینید اونم همینطوره؟اگه اونطور بود مرورگر رو عوض کنید.اگه نه که مشکل از فیلتر شکنه و به قول دوستمون آدرس سرورشون رو عوض کنید.در ضمن من فری دام رو توصیه میکنم که خیلی راحتهو نیاز به تهیه لیست سرور و...نداره.

----------


## yegane8

من فکر نمی کنم مشکل این دوسنمون حل شده باشه
اگه به این تیکه دقت کنین متوجه میشین که این مشکل ربطی به سرور یا فیاترشکن نداره



> نکته جالب اینه که فقط پیج من به این صورته و افراد دیگه ای که از سیستم من وارد میشن مشکلی ندارن

----------


## tamafi6

دوست من بهترين راه حل استفاده ازفايرفاكس هستش مشكل بعدي بخاطرپايين بودن سرعت اينترنت ولودنشدن كامل صفحات هستش فيس بوك درطراحي سايت ازاژاكس استفاده كرده كه باساكس يه مقدارمشكل داره بهترين راه استفاده ازف ي ل شكن هستش بهترين ف ي ل شكن براي كاربراي ايراني كه بامشكل سرعت هل مواجه هستن استفاده ازسي پروكسي هست اينجاهمه چيزرابرات ميزارم
http://ta.uphero.com/c/c.html/

----------

